# Well tomorrow is the day



## dillsandwitch (Oct 21, 2015)

When my 5 year old Rotti gets his biopsy done to see if he had bone cancer or not. I'm so nervous and worried but kind of resolved at the same time. Its an odd feeling. I'm hoping that the vet is wrong about what was on the xrays and its just a weird spot caused by rapid growth when he was a pup or arthritis or something but I have this gut feeling that the vet is right and the news isn't going to be good. I mean after being a vet for 30odd years as a vet he's gonna have a strong inkling of whats going on when he looks at things. 

Fingers crossed and thanks to anyone who sees this. I needed to get this off my chest. 

Dill


----------



## Relle (Oct 21, 2015)

Crossing my fingers all goes well. 

They are not always right with their diagnosis, as I have realized numerous times in the past with the buns and pigs.


----------



## janzo (Oct 21, 2015)

Hoping it's good news, our fur babies mean so much to us


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 21, 2015)

Really hoping it's not the worst. 

I will keep everything crossed for you


----------



## Susie (Oct 21, 2015)

Praying for good news!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 21, 2015)

Praying you get good new and all is well.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 21, 2015)

Sending lots of good energy your way. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Donna (Oct 21, 2015)

I've been through this with a positive outcome. Sending all that good luck your way and adding a little prayer!


----------



## traderbren (Oct 21, 2015)

Fingers crossed for good news for your furry friend.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm sorry this is happening - I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 22, 2015)

I hope they got the cells they needed and positive results will come soon.  Sometimes the wait is the worst part.  No matter what, finding the truth is the best because then it becomes clearer how to proceed in the interest of our sweethearts. Kudos to you for taking this hard step.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Oct 22, 2015)

Okay heres an update. The biopsy went well. The vet is confident that they got some really good samples and have sent them off to be tested. We should hear back on the results next Wednesday. Right now Axle is still dopey as and snoring his head off on his bed. He has been given some pretty heavy duty pain killers so I'm hoping that tomorrow he will be up and bouncing around again. He was actually using his leg today which he hasn't done in almost 2 weeks. 

I had had a brief chat with the vet last week about the possible treatments that usually happens with bone cancer in dogs. I was advised that the usual way is to amputate the leg and then chemo. I wasn't too thrilled to hear this as you can imagine but after having a week to mull all this info  over and with my chat to the vet today we both feel that taking his leg wont be a good idea. Hes too big and bulky and the vet feels he would struggle too much only having 3. So once the tests come back and we know what we are dealing with we can then decide on how to proceed.

I'll update again once we know whats going on and thank you to everyone and the well wishes. Fingers crossed and toes and everything else that can be crossed 

Dill


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm glad the tests went ok, I will keep everything I can crossed for good news next week

Reading what you're going through makes me sad - I've just given my dog a huge cuddle

They really are a part of the family aren't they


----------



## dillsandwitch (Oct 24, 2015)

So I got a call from the vet this morning. The test results came back really quickly. Unfortunately it is not the news we wanted and Axle does have cancer. A cancer called Osteosarcoma. She also told me that because this is a particularly nasty cancer Axle's life expectancy after diagnosis isn't all that good either.  He may make it till Christmas he may not. She told me of another Rotti that has the same cancer as Axle that was diagnosed in August and she told me that if he was her dog she would have had him put to sleep by now but the owners aren't ready to let him go yet.  Thats the tough thing I'm not even close to being ready to let him go but I know that soon I'm going to have to make the hard decision to let him go. Right now it will be one day at a time and lots of cuddles and treats and as much of my food as he wants (within reason)


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 24, 2015)

Awww ok.so sorry to hear this.


----------



## janzo (Oct 24, 2015)

So very sorry to hear this. I think you have the right mindset. Just make every day count, he will let you know when it's time and the hard decision will have to be made. We put our dog down a couple of months ago, I have to confess that I kept putting it off, purely selfish of course cos I did not want her to go or to make that final decision. My heart goes out to you. Your dog is lucky to have such a caring owner, so many are not so fortunate. Xx


----------



## Susie (Oct 24, 2015)

So sorry to hear that!  My heart breaks for you!

Just remember that osteosarcoma is a very painful cancer in humans.  One of the worst, IMHO.  When I worked Hospice, we had a few patients that we almost could not control their pain from day to day.  And dogs don't have the ability to tell you their pain is a 10 on a 0-10 scale.  You are going to have to be very alert to subtle behavior changes to gauge his pain levels, and act accordingly.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 24, 2015)

Really sorry to hear this.  A really horrible situation and I understand the dilemma.  Regardless, there are so many happy memories, I am sure.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm so very sorry!  They are family members. Enjoy what time you have. He may not have much time but you'll have lots of memories.


----------



## houseofwool (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry. 

Bone cancers are so very painful. 

Try and make as many good memories as possible. And talk to your vet to see if he would be willing to make a house call when it is time.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 24, 2015)

My heart goes out to you. <hugs>


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh I'm so sorry it's that result. My heart is hurting for you right now.


----------



## Relle (Oct 25, 2015)

Sorry, to hear the news. As someone told me, he will tell you when he's had enough.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 25, 2015)

My heart goes out to you and your fur baby. Have plenty of cuddles with him and a great big hug from me too.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone.  I'm still processing the news. Lotsa hugs and I have decreed that from now on Axle gets to sleep wherever in the house he wants.  But yeah the news sucks and we are taking things 1 day at a time. He will let us know when he is ready. I got some pamphlets about cremation services today. Haven't gotten up the nerve to look at them yet. I managed to get a good pic of him yesterday though. He's gonna be getting followed around with the camera heaps. He hates having his picture taken so I'm sure there will be heaps of photos with him turning away.  heres a couple. 

the good shot






Nope 








Ive had enough


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Relle (Oct 26, 2015)

That's a lovely top photo. He's probably saying - Mum, you only get one, good, posed photo a day out of me. 

As long as he's still eating, pooing and doing doggy things, one day at a time is good.


----------



## traderbren (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm sorry about your news. Enjoy your time with him. He's a handsome pup.


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 26, 2015)

My uncle had many rotties over the years so I'm kinda partial to them.  Axle looks like such a sweetie too!  I'm sending huge virtual hugs to both of you from across the pond.  I was in the same position back in July when my horse-of-a-lifetime took a turn for the worse.  I know what you're going thru and you WILL know without a doubt when it's time . . . until then enjoy every minute you have with him.


----------



## Hippy-Nerds-Wife (Oct 26, 2015)

*Furry Babies*

Our Furry Babies mean so much, as others have said I understand.  Our dear little Snoodle was given her ticket to Heaven only last Monday.  At 15 years old, she was lucky to have made it that far!  She had a date with the needle at 8 with a compression fracture in her back.  The Vet said surgery (at that time) would be costly, painful and without guarantees of recovery!  But she surprised us all when she decided to go up and down stairs!  My point is:  they will let you know when it's really time and (just my opinion) we are often kinder to our "Furry Babies" in the end than our human families!  Like Snoodle I hope/pray your precious baby outlives the expectations of his Doctor!  As hard as it is to believe knowing makes every day you have together a bonus!


----------



## Stacy (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm very sorry to hear this was the result. It's never easy to let a beloved member of the family go. I know this will probably be little comfort, but letting him go when he's ready (rather than when you are) could be one of the most selfless and loving things you can do for him.

We love them all their lives, and they love us back with all the unconditional devotion their little bodies can muster. Of all the things we do throughout their life to keep them happy, at the end we have a chance to put them ahead of our feelings and say goodbye before they have all that pain. Some people hold on so long with surgeries and tests and medicines, and I wonder if they're really doing anyone any favors.

It's so hard to say goodbye, but when the time comes it will be the right thing to do no matter how hard it is.

Spoil him, love him, (hug him a few times for me), make some new memories. Know that you gave him a happy life and someone to watch over which is really all any dog wants.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 27, 2015)

I've been following this but not responding because I have too much to say.

I'll make this as short as possible, because someone's awful experience, prevented one for us and our 18 year old cat.

First, you have my deepest sympathies.

Research the crematorium - very thoroughly. If you can find one, and if you can stand it try to find one where you can oversee the process. (my very good friend did not get her beloved's dog's ashes back...she, and about 30 others got a mix of ashes.

Don't wait too long to end it. Make sure you know how to tell how much pain your dog is in. My neighbor waited too long...and the process itself was extremely painful for the dog and he didn't have a peaceful passing. 

My kitty and I had a gentle, effortless passing outside under a shade tree, and she sits in a lovely cedar box because my friends and veterinarian made sure to educate me.

I dearly wish this for you and your dog.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 28, 2015)

Dill, I am so sorry you are having to go through this. I know how very painful it is. I wish I had words to help, but there just are none. Hugs to you and your beautiful boy.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Nov 2, 2015)

Its with a very sad heart that I let you all know that Axle was put to sleep this morning. He went peacefully after gobbling down a bunch of treats. 

Unfortunately yesterday he broke his leg at the site of the tumor and he was in so much pain we just couldn't let him continue in the state that he was.  

If it wasn't for the leg you would never have known anything was wrong with him. My brave knuckle-headed boy, you were such a great dog and I'll miss you each and every day.


----------



## Susie (Nov 2, 2015)

I am so very sorry to hear that!  Prayers for comfort going up!


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 2, 2015)

Every time I lose a pet, I say, "Never again. It hurts too much." I think we love our pets in a different way than we love people. It's a much simpler kind of love, not so complicated with expectations. But not every pet is the same. Sometimes we develop a really deep connection. And when we lose those pets, they take a piece of us with them when they go. I think of myself as a spiritual person, but not religious. I'm not sure what happens to us when we die, but I have to believe that somehow we are reconnected with those people and animals that we connected deeply with during our lifetime. You loved Axle, and gave him a good life. I firmly believe that he will be waiting for you on the other side, tail wagging, looking for more treats. And I hope that when you're ready, a new four legged friend will come into your life to love and be loved. 

And from "The Last Will and Testament of an Extremely Distinguished Dog"
One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: "Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved". No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail.


----------



## traderbren (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm so sorry, dill.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for you and your family's loss.  I know how difficult it is.  Comforting thoughts for you.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm so sorry. Praying for your family. We lost two this year, and it's so so hard.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your loss Dill. My heart goes out to you and your grieving family. Godspeed Axle.


----------



## Dana89 (Nov 2, 2015)

I am so sorry to read this. My heart goes out to you. We are never ready to let our pets go no matter how old they are, but I am sure its even more difficult when they haven't lived a long life.


----------



## Relle (Nov 2, 2015)

So sorry.

As Dr Harry (vet) said, you have to love them while you have them, they are here for such a short time and I'm sure he got lots of love.

Dh wants to get a Galapagos tortoise - they outlive you.

https://rainbowsbridge.com/Poem.htm


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh dill I'm so sorry 
It's really hard to lose beloved pet, but he's pain free now somewhere on the Rainbow bridge. 

I'm in tears typing this as I know the pain, my cat came out of surgery yesterday with provisional cancer diagnosis. Although, vet is hoping it might just be bad infection. Time will tell. 
Little fluffy buggers... who would've know we were able to love them so much. 

When they go, they go knowing they are loved and that we are always doing what is best for them.
Life in pain is not a life, they are better of being free. I'm sure your furry baby knew that.


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Nov 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.  Pets have such a special place in our hearts.


----------



## annalee2003 (Nov 2, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear the sad news. Losing a pet or a loved one is never an easy thing. You loved him and gave him a very good life, and I'm sure he is more then thankful for that.
My thoughts are with you during this tragic time.


----------



## Sonya-m (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this, our little furry friends take up such a huge part of our heart - it hurts a lot when they're gone. 

Nothing anyone says right now will ease your pain but you know you did the right thing by Axle and for that he will be grateful.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm so sorry. Take care, and be gentle with yourself.


----------



## quiltertoo (Nov 3, 2015)

My heart is breaking for you. We lost our Daisy last year. My husband didn't want to cry in front of me so he went out to the barn and stayed for a couple of hours. By then we both had ourselves together and could comfort each other.  Crying really is cathartic. Hugs and prayers to you.

Mary Lou


----------



## dillsandwitch (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the kind words.

I'm at a loss right now. I keep expecting to see him lounging on his couch or sitting on his bed in the loungeroom. I look outside at all his toys in the yard and he's just not there anymore. Its been so ingrained in me over the years that 6pm is dinner time and he's not here to feed anymore. There is a huge hole in my heart and everything seems pointless right now. Its 6.20pm now and Im thinking of going to bed as there isnt anything else to do that interests me. They say time makes it better but i'm not seeing it. I just want my pup pup back.


----------



## Relle (Nov 4, 2015)

I can say is, I know how you feel.


----------



## Hippy-Nerds-Wife (Nov 17, 2015)

I know it's been awhile since you posted, but I just wanted to let you know I'm thinking about you.


----------



## Sonya-m (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh I wish something I could say would make you feel better but I know it won't. I just want you to know I'm thinking about you.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks again for all the good thoughts. Its been 1 month now since we said goodbye. Its getting easier but I still miss him so very much.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Dec 1, 2015)

dillsandwitch said:


> Thanks again for all the good thoughts. Its been 1 month now since we said goodbye. Its getting easier but I still miss him so very much.



I'm glad it's slowly getting easier, I did think of you as we had to put our kitty down last week. 
It was really hard on whole family. One of the worst things I had to go through in a long time...
So, today we brought him back from vet's (he was cremated) and everyone was in puddles of tears again.
Take care!!


----------

